# Apóstrofo + nombre (propio etc) /Règle de l'apostrophe



## mb32

Hola tengo una pequeña duda,
Está correcto decir "petite fille de Ana" 
o 
"Petite fille d'Ana"

Para nombres propios si empiezan con vocal está correcto d'??? o hay alguna excepcion de la regla en ese caso y se debe escribir de + Nombre propio

Merci
Mb32


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El apóstrofo se emplea también con los nombres propios: *La petite fille d'Ana*, es lo correcto. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

En principio y solo en ciertos casos , la letra H puede prescindir del apóstrofe, en los demás casos, la letra H junto con las demás *,debe atenerse a la norma o sea "petite fille d'Ana.
*vocales por supuesto.


----------



## Frai Escoba

Hola,
Estoy de acuerdo. La regla dice que hay elisión (supresión de una vocal final - "a, e, i" - delante de una palabra que comienza por "h" muda o vocal) también con los nombres propios. Lo que ocurre es que en la práctica se tolera que no se haga elisión cuando se trata de nombres propios muy cortos. Por ejemplo, se acepta "le fils de Anne" pero gramaticalmente hablando lo correcto es "le fils d'Anne"

Las únicas excepciones de la regla son : no hay elisión delante de:
"*un, huit, oui, huitain, huitaine, huitième, onze, onzième, uhlan, yacht, yak, yatagan, yole, yucca*"

y tampoco si sólo se escribe la inicial del nombre propio o si éste no está escrito en el mismo renglón que el artículo o  preposición. Ejemplos: La fille de A. Dupont

Texte et musique de
Anne Dupont

Felices fiestas.


----------



## Paquita

Frai Escoba said:


> Las únicas excepciones de la regla son : no hay elisión delante de:
> "*un, *...



Como nativa es regla que no conocía y descubro...

Pero me asombra la elisión imposible delante de "un"...
Digo :quelqu'un, plus d'un ...

????  ????


----------



## Gévy

Frai Escoba said:


> Hola,
> Estoy de acuerdo. La regla dice que hay elisión (supresión de una vocal final - "a, e, i" - delante de una palabra que comienza por "h" muda o vocal) también con los nombres propios. Lo que ocurre es que en la práctica se tolera que no se haga elisión cuando se trata de nombres propios muy cortos. Por ejemplo, se acepta "le fils de Anne" pero gramaticalmente hablando lo correcto es "le fils d'Anne"
> 
> Las únicas excepciones de la regla son : no hay elisión delante de:
> "*un, huit, oui, huitain, huitaine, huitième, onze, onzième, uhlan, yacht, yak, yatagan, yole, yucca*"
> 
> y tampoco si sólo se escribe la inicial del nombre propio o si éste no está escrito en el mismo renglón que el artículo o  preposición. Ejemplos: La fille de A. Dupont
> 
> Texte et musique de
> Anne Dupont
> 
> Felices fiestas.


Hola:

Me parece que aquí hay que matizar estas afirmaciones.





> hay elisión (supresión de una vocal final - "a, e, i" - delante de una palabra que comienza por "h" muda o vocal)


El uso del apóstrofo es mucho más reducido y preciso que esto. No se pone en cualquier palabra que termine por una e, a, o i seguida por una palabra que empieza por una vocal o h muda. NO.
Una palabra de una sola sílaba, cuya única vocal es una e y va seguida por una palabra que empieza por vocal o h muda tendrá apóstrofo: ce, de, je, le, me, ne, que, se, te. [en el caso de "que" la QU forma un bloque].

Se cambia por un apóstrofo *la A de LA *(artículo o pronombre) y *la I de SI* (pero sólo cuando le sigue IL(s)), exclusivamente: la A y la I al final no se eliden nunca fuera de estos dos casos.

UN, es justamente una de las pocas palabras que permiten el apóstrofo en algunas palabras compuestas con "que":

- *quelque => sólo se elide delante de un o une. *Ej: quelqu'un/quelqu'une. Pero: quelque autre, quelque idée.

- *puisque => sólo se elide delante de il(s), elle(s), on, en, un y une*. Ej: Puisqu'il arrive, puisqu'on est là, puisqu'un chien aboie... Pero:  puisque aujourd'hui c'est fête.

- *Lorsque => sólo se elide delante de il(s), elle(s), on, en, un y une*. Ej: Lorsqu'il arrivera, lorsqu'en 1967 (elisión no admitida por todos los gramáticos: lorsque en 1967). Pero: Lorsque avant.

- *Quoique => sólo se elide delante de il(s), elle(s), on, un y une*. Ej: quoiqu'on dise, quoiqu'elle fasse, quoiqu'une fois en passant. Pero: Quoique auparavant.

- *Presque => Sólo se elide delante de la palabra île*: une presqu'île. Ej: il est presque à point, elles sont presque arrivées.

- *Jusque => Es el único que se elide siempre delante de una vocal.* Ej: jusqu'à la maison, jusqu'ici, jusqu'alors, jusqu'où.

Y, aunque no sea gramaticalmente correcto, elidimos también la U de TU al hablar, en el lenguaje coloquial.

Delante de *ONZE*, *no hay apóstrofo nunca, salvo en una expresión popular*: le bouillon d'onze heure.

*Huit, huitain, huitaine, huitième*: empiezan por una h aspirada, no muda, por eso no se puede colocar antes un apóstrofo. No son pues una excepción a la regla.

*La Y en francés es una semi vocal/semi consonante*. De allí que en algunas palabras actúe de consonante y no permita la elisión. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mb32

Merci beaucoup pour les explications et les reglès de grammaire. 
Ce renseignement est vraiment utile.

Merci Encore
Mb32


----------



## rachelblue

"La grande expérience du personnel d’Anxxxxxxxx"

¿Es correcto el apóstrofe antes de ANxxxxxxxx

Muchas Gracias


----------



## VRF

Oui, bien sûr. La préposition s'élide toujours devant un mot commençant par une voyelle


----------



## rachelblue

Gracias,
me habían entregado así una traducción, y me parecía raro.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Un poquito más de información: http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3685

Es "particular" cuando se trata de nombres propios...


----------



## rachelblue

Es el nombre propio de una empresa.
¿Cómo es más correcto? ¿Con o sin apóstrofe?
No me ha quedado claro tras leer tu enlace.

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Yo pondría el apóstrof*o*: 

(Ver esto... http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/apostrofe
no confundas apóstrofe con apóstrofo...)


----------



## rachelblue

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## rachelblue

Una duda más....
¿sucedería lo mismo con "ainsi montré que Andaragón peut garantir "?
 
¿Debería ser "ainsi montré q'Andaragón peut garantir "?
 
 
Gracias otra vez


----------



## Gévy

rachelblue said:


> Una duda más....
> ¿sucedería lo mismo con "ainsi montré que Andaragón peut garantir "?
> 
> ¿Debería ser "ainsi montré q'Andaragón peut garantir "?
> 
> 
> Gracias otra vez



Que + Andaragón  = Qu'Andaragón.

Pero tu frase en francés no tiene mucho sentido. ¿Te viene así?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## malamon

¿Es correcto escribir "hauteur d'1 mètre"?

He visto varias veces la expresión en diferentes entradas de Internet, pero tengo dudas acerca de si el lenguaje escrito admite esa forma?


----------



## Paquita

No entiendo si tu problema radica en el uso del apóstrofo o en el del número...

Si es lo primero, deberías encontrar la respuesta en los mensaajes anteriores.

Si es lo segundo, no me parece correcto expresar números en cifras en un texto redactado.

Espera más opiniones.


----------



## shaky

p { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }  "Le Conseil de l’Union Européenne décide que onze États membres de l'Union remplissent les critères". 



Ça serait "que onze" ou "qu'onze"?


Merci!


----------



## swift

On dit "de onze", "le onze" et "que onze", autrement dit, on n'élide ni la préposition, ni l'article, ni la conjonction.


----------



## shaky

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## swift

Dice la *Banque de dépannage linguistique*:


> Il n’y a pas d’élision devant les chiffres suivants et leurs dérivés : _huit, huitième, onze, onzième._
> 
> *Exemple**:*
> 
> - Il n’y a *que *huit participants à cette réunion, alors que l’on y en attendait plus *de* onze.
> 
> *Orthographe. Élision et apostrophe. Élisions interdites.*
> 
> http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=1745


----------

